# Sun protection clothing



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Instead of putting on sunscreen to do outside work, you might consider putting on sun protection clothing. They make lightweight shirts, pants, hats, and gaiters that protect against UVA and UVB light. A UPF rating of 15-20 is good, 25-35 is very good, 40-50+ is excellent. I recently bought some long sleeve shirts and long pants because I'm walking three miles a day for exercise and I've been advised to wear sunscreen when I'm outside which is a pain to apply. I had been coming home soaked in sweat (it's hot out there). The sun protection shirt does get wet from sweat but it dries quickly and also has vents so it's comfortable. The fabric is very soft, very lightweight. And I don't have to apply all that messy cream! I also wear a wide brim hat that covers the back of my neck. You can find sun protection clothing in sporting good stores or online. I bought mine online and luckily it fit right.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Virginiagal said:


> Instead of putting on sunscreen to do outside work, you might consider putting on sun protection clothing. They make lightweight shirts, pants, hats, and gaiters that protect against UVA and UVB light. A UPF rating of 15-20 is good, 25-35 is very good, 40-50+ is excellent. I recently bought some long sleeve shirts and long pants because I'm walking three miles a day for exercise and I've been advised to wear sunscreen when I'm outside which is a pain to apply. I had been coming home soaked in sweat (it's hot out there). The sun protection shirt does get wet from sweat but it dries quickly and also has vents so it's comfortable. The fabric is very soft, very lightweight. And I don't have to apply all that messy cream! I also wear a wide brim hat that covers the back of my neck. You can find sun protection clothing in sporting good stores or online. I bought mine online and luckily it fit right.


Excellent points. I find myself speaking out of both sides of my mouth when it comes to sunscreen. I preach it to the boys and make sure they have it on but then do nothing for myself. Do they make shirts that allow you to have sun protection but still get a nice sleeveless T-shirt dad tan?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Great reminder.

There are all kinds of options for UPF 50+ clothing, but I'm as guilty as anyone about not wearing it while I'm working outside. :?

Time for me to order some.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I always wear sunscreen. Usually 2x a day I apply it. Face, top of head, neck, ears, arms and hands. I've had a couple pre cancerous lesions removed from the back of my hands, a place I never thought to put sunscreen.

I'm also interested in obtaining SPF clothing.


----------



## Ortho-Doc (Feb 3, 2019)

I have the lightweight pants and long sleeve shirts and with the humidity in SC find them still very hot. I sweat off any sunblock quickly so I need to just train myself to wear the long sleeve gear as skin cancer is a real risk with this hobby. Not sure how LCN does those videos in Florida with pants, long sleeves, hat and neck cover. Must be the gator blood in him .


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@Ware That clothing looks a bit tight. I'm trying to hide my belly not accentuate it :lol:


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> I always wear sunscreen. Usually 2x a day I apply it. Face, top of head, neck, ears, arms and hands. I've had a couple pre cancerous lesions removed from the back of my hands, a place I never thought to put sunscreen.
> 
> I'm also interested in obtaining SPF clothing.


The sleeve edge on one shirt I got is tapered so it covers the back of the hand. Not sure if that's available in men's shirts. I got two button up shirts (though one has snaps). My husband has a couple of the long T-shirt style shirts. Costs were quite reasonable, I thought.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I just ordered a couple of these UPF 50+ Long Sleeve Performance T-Shirts.

And one of these Columbia Freezer Zero II Neck Gaiters. I think these are the same ones LCN wears. I'm not sure how much I'll like something around my neck, but I'm going to give it a shot.

I have a Columbia Bora Bora Hat, but I also ordered one of these EINSKEY Sun Hats to put in the rotation.

Thanks for the motivation @Virginiagal :thumbup:


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Ugh, I need to do this. I've had two basal cell carcinomas removed (one that I had for nearly a decade and had two other dermatologists tell me it was "nothing" until the third finally listened and biopsied it....I have a big scar that could have been avoided if I'd pushed harder 10 years earlier). But I hate long pants/shirts/etc. I'm most comfortable in linen blend shorts and a tank top. I LIVE in shorts and a tank top. But I'm getting WAY too much sun, especially the back of my neck now that I have a pixie cut. I did get a big wide brimmed straw hat to wear, but I really should at least throw a short sleeved shirt or long sleeved shirt on over my tank top when I'm out there. Sigh.


----------

